# New Avery Full Bodies



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're out.

What do you guys think? Gonna give Clinton and the foots a run for their money?

http://www.averyoutdoors.com/stories/fu ... _2003.html


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think they look awesome! I might wait a year before I get them though just to see how they hold up for other hunters. The price is good too at 125-140 for a 6 pack.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I think they look great and all but since they are made in China or mass produced there, they won't be in my spread. Yep I know look at all the money we save however I just soon spend more on Big Foots and keep an American Company going. Not to get on the political soap box but this is the reason why the economy sucks. Buying from countries such as China makes me uke: :******: Especially when I know those are the guys that want to put their rifle scopes on guys like me. But that is what makes this country so great!! Freedom of Choice. My choice is to support my own and those that will support us. Those that make the other choice may want to start taking Chinese as a second language. God Bless the USA!!! :sniper: CHINA

Leo "Cobra" Porcello


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Porkchop, many other products that we use everyday are from china/other foreign countries.....does this mean you will stop using htem too??? Just curious not starting anything.....But i think these decoys look great, just have to wait and see how the base holds up on them. It looks kind of like a flambeau/carrylite base, maybe there are some stakes that will hold htem in. I might have to get a dozen or two to try them out. Cheaper than hardcores anyway.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I know I'll be trying a few in the yardsale spread this fall. Got Backwings, Carrylite FB's and Aqua Vacs, New G&H Lessers, Bigfoots, and Probably the Averys. Can we say head positions? :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bartman,

I know your not starting anything. Most people don't even give looking where it is made a second thought. My wife and I make a very good effort to not buy things from China. We look at everything we buy. Now I know sometimes there is just no way to get around it. Say like a radio. I will buy the one that is 90% made in the US and 10 percent made in China opposed to the one that is made soley in China. Maybe a vehicle is a better example. Most things you do have a choice though like decoys. I just soon buy the Big Foots that we all know are highly effective and made in the US. There are places where you can go to buy Made in the US stuff only. One subject that really fires me up is US Flags made in China. There was a batch that had 53 stars. Do we have 53 states??? I know times are tough. Heck I am in the military. We don't get paid the bundles of money a lot think we do. But most are not in it for the money. But anyway to answer your question. If I know 100% that is made in china no matter what it is then I go with out it. Plain in simple. If I don't know where it is made then I make a judgement call as to how bad I really need the item. If I open Cabela's or Bass Pro and it says Imported just before the price well then I go with out it. I go with out so my family and so your family won't. Support other countries like china before ours will be one of the biggest demises of this country (my personal opinion). Leo "Cobra" Porcello :sniper: CHINA


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Does anyone know when these will be available? I heard they won't be available before this fall.

It does kind of suck that they're made in China because I want to buy some!!! I've already supported bigfoot enough that I won't feel too bad about adding a couple dozen of these to the spread...although I will definitely wait until I can see them in person before ordering them. I heard the greenhead gear decoys looked great but the paint job was similar to carry-lite's. I.E. it came right off. :eyeroll:

Speaking of carry-lite no one ever griped about them being made in a foreign country (then again that foreign country isn't communist :eyeroll: ). I don't know, I do agree with what Porkchop is saying to some extent and do try to buy american made products if I can; but realistically that is almost impossible to do.

I guess I'll wait to see the dekes before I decide. If they're better than foots or as good, I'll probably buy some to add some different poses to the spread. Then again if they're about the same I'd rather pay the extra money for foots and support an american company.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

If the paint on em is like the shells we have in the back room @ Scheels it ain't goin nowhere, but our sample shines a little. Zink said himself there will be no shine to the full production run either, So these should be ****....


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Im getting 10-12 doz....hopefully by October I will have them by the sounds of it.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm with Porkchop. I always try to buy the American product. I am willing to pay more also. We need to keep american manufacturing alive. Im staying with the Big Foot.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Talked to the retailer at the game fair and it sound like they wont be here till sometime towards the end of Sept. But it sounds like they have a boatload coming. The calling goose head position on the floater deek looked cool though!


----------

